# sanyo dp42647 picture problems



## ggperry (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a sanyo dp42647 that was working great then a few days ago it flickered a bright blue blank screen a couple times. Now the picture is distorted. Its got a lot of red and green that's not normal...looking for ideas on what it could be...I have cut off the power on it from the outlet for about 10 minutes and it didn't change.

Thanks


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you looked in the TV's settings for a screen refresh or reset. Go through all the TV settings....depending on the TV itself, there may be a firmware update that might help.


----------



## ggperry (Mar 27, 2014)

I have looked and I don't have that setting on this tv.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Maybe the manual can help http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/pdf/DP42647_OM.pdf


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi ggperry

Isolate your cables from any RF interference. Switch around your output cables to any other jacks (HDMI, RCA, S-Video etc..) and see if it clears up, if not you will need to have it serviced by a professional.


----------

